# ATV street legal kit?



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

So what exactly does a street legal kit consist of on an ATV, and what does it allow you to do?
I assume you still can't just go riding a 4 wheeler on any road you want because you have a street kit installed. The reason I ask is because I got pulled over the other night on my 4 wheeler. I ride from my house to the canyon using a back road, and have done this for 3 years with no problems. I pass cops all the time or they pass me and they have never pulled me over until recently. I was driving down from deer hunting like I have done many times and a cop pulled me over and said what I was doing is illegal and I can't ride on the street. (I was not speeding) I know most rural towns allow ATV's on streets and some have designated access areas. Obviously it is an off-road vehicle and I know I can't go riding around wherever I want, but I have never worried about being pulled over on this particular road because it is seldom used. So, is it up to the city to decide where you can and can't ride an ATV? And if I had a street legal kit would it have made a difference?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I found this link: http://www.ezturnsignalkit.com/Utah2009Requirements.pdf
Sounds like more of a hassle then it's worth.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Pleading for mercy sounds like a better and more economical strategy.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

http://publicsafety.utah.gov/safetyinsp ... ements.pdf

http://publicsafety.utah.gov/safetyinsp ... Manual.pdf

That's the state info... where to ride? I don't know for sure who determines that..


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

Hek, where I live there are atv's cruising down main street, parked at wal-mart, and church on sunday.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

hemionus said:


> Hek, where I live there are atv's cruising down main street, parked at wal-mart, and church on sunday.


Sounds like my kind of place! Piute county?


----------

